# Monsooned Malabar



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For those interested in MM. I have just received some excellent greens from Rave Coffee. Very nice white whole beans, not pitted. £9.95 (950 grams)

Looking forward to using them in some interesting blends.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

ronsil said:


> For those interested in MM. I have just received some excellent greens from Rave Coffee. Very nice white whole beans, not pitted. £9.95 (950 grams)
> 
> Looking forward to using them in some interesting blends.


You've recommended rave before, look forward to trying some when I run out of hasbeans brazil









Aren't mm just great on their own though?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I got some MM from rave and had terrrible trouble with static while grinding them. Don't know why but never normally have the problem. But these little fellas were going everywhere when ground on my Vario.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

chimpsinties said:


> I got some MM from rave and had terrrible trouble with static while grinding them. Don't know why but never normally have the problem. But these little fellas were going everywhere when ground on my Vario.


Do you normally buy mm?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Not normally no. It was just a one off. but I probably wouldn't buy it again because of this. Are you saying I should give it another shot?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

chimpsinties said:


> Not normally no. It was just a one off. but I probably wouldn't buy it again because of this. Are you saying I should give it another shot?


I'm saying darker roasted coffees are far more prone to static and if you tried it with similar beans roasted to the same degree, you'll most likely have similar issues.

Mm is one of those beans that doesn't seem to have much moisture and really gets brittle and dry imo with the roast I think suits it, i.e. french.

Makes a totally different noise when grinding too.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

MM should be roasted with great care. The progression through the various stages starts slowly & then gains momentum. If you like it lighter (thats a shame!) stop it very quickly after it enters second crack. For the darker preference be sure to extend the dwell between first & second & let it cruise into second watching the beans all the time & be sure to stop the roast in good time to just before a finer rich dark colour develops (my preference).

It will continue to darken through the cooling process.

For me a great bean, on its own or even better in a post roast blend with some lighter roasted sweet Brazilian.

I came across it first some years ago as Malabar Gold produced by an Indian Company in USA. There was an importer into the UK but sadly he passed away a while ago.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Ahh, every day's a school day


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

ronsil said:


> MM should be roasted with great care. The progression through the various stages starts slowly & then gains momentum. If you like it lighter (thats a shame!) stop it very quickly after it enters second crack. For the darker preference be sure to extend the dwell between first & second & let it cruise into second watching the beans all the time & be sure to stop the roast in good time to just before a finer rich dark colour develops (my preference).
> 
> It will continue to darken through the cooling process.
> 
> ...


Gains momentum is an understatement







I let oils show after 2nd.

Interesting about with brazilian









It just develops such huge amount of thick oily crema in the cup, lovely rich flavours, love it.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> I got some MM from rave and had terrrible trouble with static while grinding them. Don't know why but never normally have the problem. But these little fellas were going everywhere when ground on my Vario.


I had exactly the same thing happen so I just ground into the container rather than the portafilter. I also found that the crema was lumpy and would clump together. Tasted good but not good enough to be worth the extra hassle.


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never tried a really good monsoon, must put it on my list to try sometime!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I'm saying darker roasted coffees are far more prone to static and if you tried it with similar beans roasted to the same degree, you'll most likely have similar issues.
> 
> Mm is one of those beans that doesn't seem to have much moisture and really gets brittle and dry imo with the roast I think suits it, i.e. french.
> 
> Makes a totally different noise when grinding too.


Also getting bad static issues with MM but with a lighter home roast (the medium side of medium dark)

Not a huge issue mind as I know how to deal with it in the grinder by mixing beans with a couple of drops of water

In the past when I have come across this I have often 'blamed' it on the roaster but now I can appreciate it being an inherent issue with the beans.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> I got some MM from rave and had terrrible trouble with static while grinding them. Don't know why but never normally have the problem. But these little fellas were going everywhere when ground on my Vario.


Had the same experience, the last half of a 16g dose ends up spraying everywhere. Never had another bean do that.

Interesting taste to it too.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beans are looking darker now after 12 days post roast and oils are coming through. Give off a powerful yet peculiar aroma ground.....Need to dial these in for the brewtus this morning as am keen to try milk based.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

These beans surprised me by requiring a much finer grind on the SJ then anything else I have run through to date.

Bags of crema and texture. Smooth bold funky dark chocolate no acidity

An interesting coffee indeed ...certainly stood out in a large 8oz flattie.


----------

